# average power to do a sub 1hr 40k time trial?



## don6671

Would like an opinion about the avg watts I would need to complete a 40k TT in under 1hr, preferably under 59min. I recently did a 40k TT in 1:00:40, but I dont have a power meter on my bike, so I dont know my average power or my functional threshold power. I have a computrainer, so I would like to do some intervals at a targeted power that will get me there in a race. I'm 6'4, 165lbs, cervelo p3 bike, descent aero position and helmet but no skinsuit or shoe covers. Any specific training tips for TT would also be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Data_God

Anyone giving you an actual number for this will be guessing. It's not possible to predict without knowing a lot of details. Far more than you've shared thus far. I lot depends on your Cda and how well you can hold a truly aero postion. 

But - Skinsuit = extremely marginal gains
- Shoe Covers Ditto

At 6'4" and 165 Pounds you sound very light. Much more of a runners build than an amateur cyclist. What is your functional FTP ? hint - ride the Computrainer all out for 20 minutes and take 85% of the average power. That should be at least close.

Also very hard to predict local environmental issues. Like topography ( Hills ?) or Wind Conditions.


----------



## Duane Gran

The following chart gives a pretty good indication. The short answer is about 330w on a road bike and about 260w on a TT bike for the higher end numbers. I've heard of cases with very aerodynamic setups that someone can do 40kmh on as low as 200w but that blows my mind.


----------



## don6671

Thanks for the info about estimating the FTP. I know my question is difficult to answer. The reason I asked about this power question is that several people Ive talked to have power meters, ie power tap, garmin, etc and use these during the race to monitor their effort, especially so they dont start out too hard, and then fade toward the end. Dont know if this is necessary for me, but just trying to get some ideas about it


----------



## don6671

Thanks Duane, 

Thats interesting, and seems pretty accurate for me because in the past, Ive been able to do hard 1hr rides on the computrainer averaging 260-270 watts. So.....gotta try to improve on that a bit..... Its all about the engine, right


----------



## runabike

don6671 said:


> Would like an opinion about the avg watts I would need to complete a 40k TT in under 1hr, preferably under 59min. I recently did a 40k TT in 1:00:40, but I dont have a power meter on my bike, so I dont know my average power or my functional threshold power. I have a computrainer, so I would like to do some intervals at a targeted power that will get me there in a race. I'm 6'4, 165lbs, cervelo p3 bike, descent aero position and helmet but no skinsuit or shoe covers. Any specific training tips for TT would also be appreciated. Thanks


Post your average power (watts) and average speed (MPH) from your last race: Triathlon Forum: Slowtwitch Forums

Peruse this thread and you'll get a good idea.

Seems like anywhere from 240-330 can do it, depending on how good or bad your aero position is.


----------



## runabike

don6671 said:


> Thanks Duane,
> 
> Thats interesting, and seems pretty accurate for me because in the past, Ive been able to do hard 1hr rides on the computrainer averaging 260-270 watts. So.....gotta try to improve on that a bit..... Its all about the engine, right


It's all about the drag.

Get your cda low enough and 270 will do it. But hell, 40s? You might be able to go out tomorrow and do it if conditions and motivation are right. You're right there. Keep plugging away and you'll get it.


----------



## burkeqc

This website may be of some help:

Bike Calculator


----------



## Dream Plus

This is interesting to me. 

I just rode 1:01:04. My fastest ever, by a minute. My average watts was 247 also a PR. Previously, on the same course I had ridden 1:02 something twice and averaged 236watts. All on a road bike with skinsuit, shoe covers, wheel cover, dunce cap and aerobars. 137 lbs on a flat course and ideal conditions (low winds, moderate temps). Maybe if I rode in the position more often I could better my time, but I'm not sure. It seems that I would have to increase my FTP. Probably to over 250 watts FTP. 

Up until then, my last test indicated a 240watt FTP (20 minute test at 255 watts following the protocol in T&RWaPM) so I was surprised by my wattage. I zeroed out my Quark beforehand and held back a lot in the beginning. Also I didn't fade as much at the end. Negative split wattage wise, maybe not speed.

At 60yo, I'm thinking I've tapped out, and may never break 1 hr. Or maybe next year.



don6671 said:


> Would like an opinion about the avg watts I would need to complete a 40k TT in under 1hr, preferably under 59min. I recently did a 40k TT in 1:00:40, but I dont have a power meter on my bike, so I dont know my average power or my functional threshold power. I have a computrainer, so I would like to do some intervals at a targeted power that will get me there in a race. I'm 6'4, 165lbs, cervelo p3 bike, descent aero position and helmet but no skinsuit or shoe covers. Any specific training tips for TT would also be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST

Dream Plus said:


> At 60yo, I'm thinking I've tapped out, and may never break 1 hr. Or maybe next year.


Well you'd be surprised what's possible if you optimise all the parts of the puzzle. There can be sizeable gains from optimising position, helmet, wheel and skinsuits for instance. And changing to a TT bike from road bike most definitely. Those roadie bars are wind socks.

I tested some skinsuit options for a client that other week. One was ~ 0.6sec/km faster than his team issue skinsuit. Over 40km, that's 24 seconds right there.

Helmets are quite individual as to which is best for you and some are most definitely not good options on some people (but fine on others).

Depending on the rules you race under, there are also other small things you can do to find 20 seconds here and there.

Some shoe cover are worse than not using them, so it depends.

Front wheel choice is something to look at

and the front end set up of bike with aero base bars, aero tube shapes and getting cabling out of the wind all add up.


----------



## tom_h

Tire rolling resistance can be significant. Difference between best racing tires w/ latex tubes, and a run of the mill "training" tire, can easily be 20-30 watts per pair of tires @ 25mph.

Modern race clinchers are similar to best tubulars, but most road tube-less are inferior.

German TOUR magazine has rtun a lot of tests over the years, and you can find other sources with internet searches.

here's one good set of data, search on his website:
Blather 'bout Bikes


----------



## SpeedNeeder

and shave your legs - good for a minute on a 40k TT - so I've been told!


----------

